# Walmart no longer carrying Royal Oak?



## bishop916 (Jun 8, 2008)

At Walmart, as is usual, - saw a guy loading up a cartful of Royal Oak.
I mentioned the possibility of smoking some meat, and we got to a short conversation about Royal Oak Hardwood lump.

Apparently the guy was loading up due to Walmart discontinuing stock of Royal Oak Natural Wood Charcoal? Is there any truth to this? 

If so I'm going down tonight to the Super and loading up.


----------



## rickandtaz (Jun 8, 2008)

I sure hope that's not true, Wally's is the only place I've been able to find Royal Oak.  I may go stock up too, just in case.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## krusher (Jun 8, 2008)

saw it at lowes just yesterday.....$6.97

hope this eases your pain.

happy smoke trails


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ours got bout 4 pallets of it, so I don't know ifin they gonna quit carryin it.  Think is wa 5.60 er so a bag.  Stock up now, cause they probably won't reorder fer winter.  Ours runs out by bout Feb an don't have it till late April ta early May.

Ifin yall got a dollar general store, they carry it too.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 8, 2008)

I got a couple of bags a few days ago for $5.60 ish a bag. Will keep an eye on that.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, rumor on other forums is that their pulling out!
Get it while you can!!


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 8, 2008)

That does not sound good at all.  I was in walley world earlier today and they had what looked like a new pallet of it but it was 6.80 a bag. if they quit carrying it i don't know where to find it in my area


----------



## 1894 (Jun 8, 2008)

Got my wife checking for me right now , said she won't buy any more just 'cause I've got about ten bags still 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 If it's still in stock I'll have to grab another six pack or so this week. And keep hoping that this is just a vicious rumer .


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 8, 2008)

That's just sad.......I guess Wally World just can't bear to have something made in the USA on it's shelves......


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 8, 2008)

Either that or RO had to increase prices like everyone else around the country and Wal-Mart said NO to RO ... very sad to hear ...


----------



## erain (Jun 8, 2008)

exZactly!!!!! agree with you eric 100%%%%%%


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got my local hardware to start stocking their shelves. will get some Friday. $13 for a 20lb bag. If anyone is in the Kings Mtn. N.C. area I can let you know where to get it.


----------



## coyote (Jun 8, 2008)

I just e-mailed them to find out the scoop. don't know when I will hear back from them..

I talked with the outdoor manager a while back at the store by my house.
To my surpise he is a big time smoker and knew all about the RO lump. He said they send it normally once a year at the beginning of summer and that is it untill next year, the rest of the summer he recieves the crapowhapo coal..he trys to get more but thats it. this year they recievd 3 pallets at the store I bought 30 plus bags. I will head to the store in the other end of town and buy more.as I grill every night almost.smoking is still hard as I work 24 on 24 off and need a little more time at the house for preps and everythang.but I have 3 days off every two weeks and look forward to them..here is the link..make a request..usa..usa..usa..

http://walmartstores.com/contactus/feedback.aspx


----------



## fireguy (Jun 8, 2008)

dont know if ya have menards in your area, but that is where I get mine.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 8, 2008)

Got that right, perfect reason I will never ever buy anything from walmart!
As unamerican as a company can be!


----------



## hell fire grill (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## link (Jun 8, 2008)

I just picked up 3 bags by my house and WM had 2 full pallets of RO it is currently $5.27 a bag. I will pick up some more this week.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 8, 2008)

I bet if the email was from China, you would have had an answer already!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

i get my RO at menards...............8 bux for a 18lb bag

less than 5 for briquettes


----------



## coyote (Jun 8, 2008)

BLAAAAHAAAHAAAHAAA

Dang Capt Dan..I just spewed stuff all over the puter screen..


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jun 8, 2008)

I was the one with the 10 bags of R.O. in the cart. (wally at watt ave) like what BBQ Bubba said I also read this on 2 other forums and its sound bad for us and as you saw I took no chances. and loaded up.


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAHA! - I saw your posting from Antelope on the map thingy, I knew that was you! Its not too often you see someone absolutely stocking up on lump charcoal - I was gonna mention these forums, but I wasn't sure. Good to have met you.

On the topic, it seems to be pretty widespread, though some stores seem to have pallets and others have none. Hopefully someone gets a response from WM regarding the company's plans for RO. 

Take care.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jun 9, 2008)

he he he
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Same here bishop916. I didn't think to e-mail wallys! I'm eager to see the answer too! have a good evening.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well , my wife kept her word , said they have only 11 bags left and didn't buy any .  I'll have to stop by and grab some while I can.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope this isn't true. I haven't checked our Menards in Omaha yet, but WM is the only place I've found to get R.O. in town. Lowes only has the hot dogs (briquetes). I'm callin my rep at Menards tomorrow (i use them for supplies at work). Yesterday I went to the wm where I have been buying my lump and they were OUT! I went to another wm and found an almost full pallet. I bought 7 bags along with an 11.71 lb brisket and a 9.5 lb butt for this weekend. I get paid tomorrow and will likely go buy more coal. We grill out at least 4 times a week and I ususlly stock up, but with this rumor, I'm stockin up like a war is commin! 
Good luck coal burners!

Dave


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 12, 2008)

I do seem to recall royal oak hardwood being a seasonal thing at walmart. Most of the stores stop stocking it. But wait its frickin June what the hell am I saying. **** they probably cant drive royal oaks prices down low enough gotta crushem Bill Gates style.


----------



## cruisingca (Jun 12, 2008)

I am lucky to have this company within easy driving distance of my home

http://www.calchar.com/

The place is intereesting to visit!


----------



## coyote (Jun 12, 2008)

I have yet to recieve any feed back from the corp office..
well,, I am only going to buy mexican now.. they have this place on mesquite st. they raid pallet piles at night, make lump by day..cheap to...


----------



## kookie (Jun 16, 2008)

I got this response back from Walmart customer service................

Thank you for your message.

Dear Mike,

Thank you for contacting us about the Royal Oak Lump and Charcoal.  We appreciate your request and have forwarded it to the appropriate areas.  

In researching this with our buying office, we've learned that this is something we still carry and no decisions have been made as of yet to determine whether or not this will be carried in the future.  Thank you for asking.

If we can be of any further assistance, please contact us at www.walmartstores.com by e-mail or at 1-800-WALMART. 

Thank You,
Jared
Wal-Mart Merchandising Team.



For further correspondence regarding this issue, please reply to this email.


----Your Original Comments Were----

Comments: I was just wondering if the rumor that I heard is true or not? I heard that you will no longer be carrying Royal Oak lump and charcoal anymore. If you could tell me if this is true or not and or if this just at certain stores or areas..... Thank you........

-----------------------------------------
**************************************************  ********************
This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and
intended solely for the individual or entity to whom they are
addressed. If you have received this email in error destroy it
immediately.
**************************************************  ********************
Wal-Mart Confidential
**************************************************  ********************


----------



## 1894 (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad that was just an ugly rumor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I had made several calls when my local store was out for a couple of weeks , let them know I use a bunch each year and the RO lump is the only one they carry that I buy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  They got in a couple of pallets and it is almost gone allready , but as I was grabbing another bag ( only had one hand free ) the mgr and a lady with the stocking gun were right there . I mentioned they were running low , it got scanned and they said they would make sure to get it ordered asap


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 16, 2008)

I love how it says confidential, and it's posed on a forum.  

Course, they probably don't mind in this case, but it's still funny.


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have RO lump stored in several places in the garage, stuffed in the corner of the kitchen, etc., - my wife is like, "Um.. ?" - I just told her it was the best stuff around and it was better to be safe than sorry  :)


----------

